# PCD and Greenville Marriott



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Just from the "What It's Worth Department."

We had our PCD after a wonderful ED on Monday, 25 July. We read the Fact Sheet sent to us by the Performance Center, but I had a question that nobody could seem to correctly answer. The fact sheet mentions that tipping the bellman/van drivers when picking up at the airport were not included. Nothing mentioned about tipping for dinner and breakfast the following morning. I called the POC at the Performance Center to ask the question as I didn't want to stiff the wait staff and wanted to have some correct bills to provide a tip. I was told tip for dinner/breakfast was not included.

When I checked in, for confirmation I asked the same question with the receptionist when she explained we were welcomed to have dinner and requested a reservation time. She told me that tip was not included. OK. 

We had a great dinner that evening, and when the waiter handed us the bill for our signature (for BMW), it did include a 18% gratuity. We did leave some extra as we had great service. Same for buffet breakfast the following morning.

For those of you arriving on a Sunday for a Monday morning PCD, just be aware that the Marriott is in a "dry" county in SC. Because of the Blue Laws, no alcohol is served at the Marriott on Sunday, in case you might want to have a glass of wine or two with dinner. They will allow you to bring in your own bottle of wine, and not charge you for corkage. Not true for the City of Greenville -- it's "wet" -- they had some great brew pubs in the downtown area. The Blue Ridge Brewery has some great beers. The Marriott will provide you directions if you have your own transportation, or if they are not busy, one of the drivers will drop you off in the downtown area. 

Everyone at the Marriott was great and treated you like royalty. It was a real pleasure to spend the night there.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

I always tipped the drivers and bell hops but as you noted it seemed that the wait staff was handled for those meals that are included in the program.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

thanks for the info.... i cant wait.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tips are included in the bill with Dinner and Breadfest, for Bell and Driver, you don't have to tip but it is always GOOD!!!!!! idea to tip them if they personally drive and pick you up. I don't think you have to tip the driver for the ride to PCD, but I did tip the driver picking me from the airport and to and back from other places.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Wine-O said:


> Just from the "What It's Worth Department."
> 
> We had our PCD after a wonderful ED on Monday, 25 July. We read the Fact Sheet sent to us by the Performance Center, but I had a question that nobody could seem to correctly answer. The fact sheet mentions that tipping the bellman/van drivers when picking up at the airport were not included. Nothing mentioned about tipping for dinner and breakfast the following morning. I called the POC at the Performance Center to ask the question as I didn't want to stiff the wait staff and wanted to have some correct bills to provide a tip. I was told tip for dinner/breakfast was not included.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharring! It was a pleasure meeting you both. The bottle of wine you made was excellent :thumbup: Thank You!

Just to clarify for anyone else in the future, "Wine-O" is correct in that the tip is already included with our Dinner arrangment with the Greenville Marriott. You are welcome to tip more if you feel justified to do so. The tip has not been included for the Bellman / Drivers.

The no alcohol on Sunday at the hotel is another good tip that "Wine-O" provided. I'm sure he was prepared though 

Thanks again for sharing. Glad you had a great time!


----------

